# Google Chrome: scrollen unter MacOSX



## eSpox (9. September 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich sitze hier vor einem Macbook Pro 2015 mit 2,9 i5, 16 GB, SSD und Intel iris 6100.

Problem:

Unter Google Chrome ruckelt es beim Scrollen extrem. Das betrifft Seiten wie z.B. bild.de (Testseite, da viele Bilder) oder aber auch die normale Google-Suche (nur Text). Ich bin schon den ganzen Tag dabei eine Lösung zu finden, aber bisher hat noch nichts geholfen.

Ist das ruckeln beim scrollen unter MacOSX in Chrome normal?! Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, weil es mich wirklich sehr doll nervt. Alles ist aktuell, keine Updates verfügbar.

Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Torsley (9. September 2017)

ist das nicht bei windows pcs immer ein zeichen das mit den grafikkarten treiber irgendwas nicht hinhaut? vielleicht ist es beim mac os auch so.


----------



## GeilerGelber31 (10. September 2017)

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schonmal auf meinem Macbook Pro. Hast du das Problem nur bei Chrome oder tritt das auch zum Beispiel bei Safari auf? Wie hoch ist denn die RAM-Auslastung wenn du Chrome benutzt? Hast du die neueste Version von Chrome installiert?

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal einen NVRAM-Reset machen. Hat mir schon bei vielen Problemen geholfen und könnte auch in diesem Fall helfen.


----------



## GameTwist (12. Oktober 2017)

Blöde Frage, aber du benutzt nicht zufällig eine externe Maus?


----------



## Oelks11 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hi

Teste mal ob Smooth Scrolling bei dir das Problem auslöst.

 chrome://flags -> Smooth Scrolling auf disabled


----------

